# Any thoughts re keeping two separate phones (personal + Uber)



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

I am one of those guys that does not feel the need to get the newest phone every six months (HAHA) and since I have a "no contract" plan, that now leaves me with a three-year-old (aka "ancient") Motorola Android that now might be described as a "not-so-smart-phone"....

I cannot even use the Uber passenger app on this phone, so I still use the Uber-provided $10/month phone for my driving.

Since there are other apps that I am having a hard time downloading on the trusty Motorola, I am thinking it is about time to spring for a new phone....I suppose this would be the time to just go to one phone. Here are a few questions, for which I would appreciate all opinions...

1 - Any others who still have a personal preference for keeping two separate phones, even with the $10/month cost. (There are times when I use Waze or Google Maps on the side when there are GPS issues - do you find it just as easy to do that on one device?)

2 - If I go for only one device - any thoughts re going to one of the newer Androids or just springing for an Iphone?

3 - How much data do you wind up using if you use your own personal phone? I live a few miles from the hotspot of our metro area so I actually stay logged in about 90 hours a week - so the Uber app is very active - I don't want to end up having to pay more than $10 to save the $10, if you know what I mean! Right now my "budget" plan only includes 3 GB of data each month. A 4 GB data plan would actually be just that - $10 more a month.

Thanks for all your help Uber-buds!


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I still have an unlimited data plan from Verizon so I don't worry about it. I don't drive anymore but I even tried offering free in car wifi to my passengers in hopes it would spur them to tip me....nope.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I use two separate phones. I purchased an Iphone 4 for about$100 bucks and use that as my Uber meter. I use it on WiFi. This lets me keep driving to the pax if they call/text. I pay $55 a month to metropcs. They have cheaper plans, but this give me unlimited high speed data for the phone and 2.5 gigs for WiFi hotspot. I have never gone over 2 gigs in a month of full time Ubering.


----------



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I use two separate phones. I purchased an Iphone 4 for about$100 bucks and use that as my Uber meter. I use it on WiFi. This lets me keep driving to the pax if they call/text. I pay $55 a month to metropcs. They have cheaper plans, but this give me unlimited high speed data for the phone and 2.5 gigs for WiFi hotspot. I have never gone over 2 gigs in a month of full time Ubering.


Thanks Tim that helps a bunch!


----------



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

To those of you who only use one phone, are there any annoyances - it is easy to balance Uber app, texting, calls, and Waze or other GPS?


----------



## g00r (Mar 10, 2015)

Having two phones (10 days now) is definitely paying for itself. 
Actually i just got two new phones (Galaxy note 4's) so Im really using all three.
old phone (Samsung S5) on pax side runs Spotify for pax to choose their music which is tethered to phone 3.
my Uber phone (Note 4) runs blackbox (dash cam software) Uber partner and Waze.
Phone 3 is personal Note 4, runs hotspot, & Uber pax app.
Ive started picking up more jobs by moving away from other cars, and having more map space to myself. I used to switch between the two Uber apps with one phone, but pax app would keep crashing.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Started Ubering with Samy S4, it crapped out 2 days later after i had it for almost two years. Walked in to Best Buy and did a trade in for new Samy S5 for only $5 more.

I prefer Android do to Google Maps being native app.

Uber Partner app does eat data for reasons that i dont know. Since i Uber full time, over 40 hour a week, i suggest you have at least 3GB of data.

I see no point having two phones.


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

g00r said:


> Having two phones (10 days now) is definitely paying for itself.
> Actually i just got two new phones (Galaxy note 4's) so Im really using all three.
> old phone (Samsung S5) on pax side runs Spotify for pax to choose their music which is tethered to phone 3.
> my Uber phone (Note 4) runs blackbox (dash cam software) Uber partner and Waze.
> ...


Tell us about your phone dashscam app.
Does it record riders as well?
How many hours does it fit before your memory is full?


----------



## g00r (Mar 10, 2015)

Sweet Ping said:


> How many hours does it fit before your memory is full?


Records one camera only, more worried about the road than passengers. Can record audio but I don't bother.
Recordings go to SD card, probably about 6 hrs of footage and then it automatically writes over itself unless you hit the 'acccident' button where it locks tbe footage from being auto deleted.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

g00r, thanks for the info - VERY useful!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

I have two phones because the Uber partner app doesn't work on Windows phones...NOTHING works on Windows phones...any way instead of paying uber $40 a month for their locked down I phone I went to Metro PCS and picked up a $40 a month android phone that WASN'T locked down that I can cancel whenever. So far good investment especially since I can write that whole bill off.


----------



## 12692 (Apr 14, 2015)

I have a family plan and you can have up to 5 or 6 phones i think with AT&T

I dont understand why anyone would pay $10 a week for a phone when you can add another phone to your account for $10 a month through your cell company.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

MrHollick said:


> I have a family plan and you can have up to 5 or 6 phones i think with AT&T
> 
> I dont understand why anyone would pay $10 a week for a phone when you can add another phone to your account for $10 a month through your cell company.


Not everyone can afford to get a plan for one - bad credit - and/or they may not be able to afford the upfront cost of purchasing a phone. Either way it should be temporary.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Not everyone can afford to get a plan for one - bad credit - and/or they may not be able to afford the upfront cost of purchasing a phone. Either way it should be temporary.


----------



## uberwhip (Mar 15, 2015)

i use an older iphone 5 for just uber, t-mobile has a plan only available at walmart that is 5gb of data and 100 minutes. It seems to suit my needs for uber fine and 30$ is pretty cheap for 5gb of data. I let my kids use the hotspot feature in the car since uber does not use up nearly 5gb. I also have another iphone from work i use as my real # (friends/work/family) so no one even has the uber #. I try not to call my pax since there is only 100 min. of talk time on the plan , so far no overages. Its also no contract, one month i didnt drive so i didnt pay the bill and just renewed it a few days ago and kept the same #. I looked into adding this same phone to my other AT&T contract but it was going to be 25$ to add it and i would have had to up the data allowance on that contract so thats another 10-15$ a month. 30vs35 is pretty much a wash but the no contract deal is nice, im not locked into paying them every month if i decide to quit driving.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

D Town said:


> I have two phones because the Uber partner app doesn't work on Windows phones...NOTHING works on Windows phones...any way instead of paying uber $4 leaves me0 a month for their locked down I phone I went to Metro PCS and picked up a $40 a month android phone that WASN'T locked down that I can cancel whenever. So far good investment especially since I can write that whole bill off.


You can write the UBER phone off as well. I use the UBER phone, the idea of having Big UBER on my persoannal phone is something I am not going to contemplate. I find it easier to run LYFT at the same time as well as check the Rider app.


----------

